# snow foam lance for my pressure washer?



## JackE (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I currently have this VAX pressure washer.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4718642.htm

I've ordered a snow foam lance, which came with the 'lavor' fitting below, however it won't fit anywhere :devil::devil: getting frustrated, it can't be the correct fitting.










does anyone know the actual fitting that will work with this pressure washer?

cheers!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Vax pressure washer too and here's the foam Lance adapter that I have.


----------



## JackE (Mar 15, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I have a Vax pressure washer too and here's the foam Lance adapter that I have.


Yeah thats the one i have buddy!

Where does this fitting clip into? Which part of the PW lance?

Cheers for the reply!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

im sure the lavor should fit,just had a quick look and found this but looks the same as yours 
http://cleantec.biz/vax-vpw1-vpw2-vpw3-vpw4-snow-foam-lance-with-1l-detergent-bottle.html

im sure one will be around to help out with vax washer experiance

to slow lol


----------



## JackE (Mar 15, 2016)

tightlines said:


> im sure the lavor should fit,just had a quick look and found this but looks the same as yours
> http://cleantec.biz/vax-vpw1-vpw2-vpw3-vpw4-snow-foam-lance-with-1l-detergent-bottle.html
> 
> im sure one will be around to help out with vax washer experiance
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Yeah I've got that exact fitting, where does this clip into? It won't fit in the end of the lance and i don't know where it could go anywhere else!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

im not familar with the vax,does the handle seperate from the long straight lance maybe fits on the handle its self


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here you go chum.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a basic push and twist fitting. 

Post some pics of your lance pls. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This is where it disconnects.










And foam Lance goes here too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

@JackE - Did you get sorted??


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

someone has an APR re-map! good on you man! love my stage 1 from awesome gti!
but yeh looks like he should be able to see how it connects now lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> someone has an APR re-map! good on you man! love my stage 1 from awesome gti!
> but yeh looks like he should be able to see how it connects now lol


Someone just has an APR remap sticker lol.

Sorry to disappoint chum lol.

Anyhoo - I wonder why the OP hasn't let us know if he eventually got sorted with the foam lance.

Cooks


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Someone just has an APR remap sticker lol.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint chum lol.
> 
> ...


i think he must of got it sorted and snow foaming everything in sight :detailer:


----------



## JackE (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry chaps been busy! yeah I've got it all sorted, thanks cook!

What happened was that the bit that disconnects must have seized, i was trying to pull it for ages but I've had the pressure washer years and never disconnected it!

Cheers!!!



Cookies said:


> Someone just has an APR remap sticker lol.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint chum lol.
> 
> ...





tightlines said:


> i think he must of got it sorted and snow foaming everything in sight :detailer:


Hahah! Yes I've been snow foaming all over the place!!:car::detailer::detailer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man Jack. They can definitely get stuck as the little rubber 'o' ring ages and hardens. Glad all is working fine now. 

Happy foaming lol. 

Cooks


----------



## JackE (Mar 15, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Someone just has an APR remap sticker lol.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint chum lol.
> 
> ...





Cookies said:


> Good man Jack. They can definitely get stuck as the little rubber 'o' ring ages and hardens. Glad all is working fine now.
> 
> Happy foaming lol.
> 
> Cooks


i really appreciate the help you gave me mate!:driver::detailer:

happy foaming!!


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

Just dug put my new snow foam lance but its not working.

Connect to the vax but nothing comes out at all not even water.
Everything else works just the new snow foam lance


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

In view of fact other stuff is passing water, I would start by checking for any small differences in the connector on the lance.

Is it a PA lance?, or one of the newer types?, is there any special instructions to use?, although I can't see how any special instructions would stop just water passing anyway.


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

It just doesnt come out at all. Not enven when its not under pressure and no sign of any water even getting through the lance. Its as if the connector is blocked but i have tried different connectors and even with no nozzle water still comes out.

Its this one, seems to be on sale in a few places

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foa...avor-Lavorwash-A-R-Free-Postage-/281140568138


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

Got a new one and works ok.
PW is crap though


----------

